# MY WORK....



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

THIS IS SOME OF MY WORK I DO


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks good bro... you should be doing that shit full time


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 10 2009, 06:51 PM~13846424
> *Looks good bro... you should be doing that shit full time
> *


THANKS HOMMI,I WOULD LIKE 2 BUT NO 1 WANNA PAY 4 QUALITY....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

POST MORE PICS LATER..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13847022
> *   TTT
> *


  TTT 4 MANIACOS


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 11 2009, 12:00 PM~13846512
> *THANKS HOMMI,I WOULD LIKE 2 BUT NO 1 WANNA PAY 4 QUALITY....
> *


i hear you bro.. keep doing your thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13847225
> *i hear you bro.. keep doing your thing homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

If I needed anything like that done I'd definitely hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ttt for the homie soon to redo my trunk 
:0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR MANIACOS ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 11 2009, 03:21 PM~13854488
> *If I needed anything like that done I'd definitely hit you up :biggrin:
> *


WHENEVER U READY..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2009, 09:44 PM~13858702
> *ttt for the homie soon to redo my trunk
> :0  :0
> *


BETTER BUY SUM PEPTO CUZ ALLOTTA HATTAZ GUNNA B SICK... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 12 2009, 12:10 AM~13859938
> *TTT FOR MANIACOS ...
> *


X10


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 12 2009, 09:59 AM~13861292
> *WHENEVER U READY..... :biggrin:
> *


I'm just looking for something like a small console on the floor in my Seville. 










This belongs to a guy on here with a Dart, I'm looking into something like that without the TV. But it doesn't look all that hard to make, so I'm not too worried about it tho


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 12 2009, 08:50 AM~13861804
> *I'm just looking for something like a small console on the floor in my Seville.
> 
> 
> ...


no prob just holla at me.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 14 2009, 03:23 PM~13886514
> *no prob just holla at me.
> *


Got an idea on pricing? Cuz I love to help out and give people work when I can, but if it's more cost effective to just do it myself I might.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13891235
> *Got an idea on pricing?  Cuz I love to help out and give people work when I can, but if it's more cost effective to just do it myself I might.
> *


sum like in the pic in vynle ......rough estimate 150


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 19 2009, 11:16 AM~13932746
> *sum like in the pic in vynle ......rough estimate 150
> *


What about like the carpeting from the floor of the car?


I've got pretty much no time frame right now cuz I have to find someplace to store the Seville cuz it has to leave the place it's being stored at right now.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2009, 08:52 PM~13858798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice top stitches :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 06:49 PM~13846403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13846403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is nice as fuck who's ride is this?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 2 2009, 01:17 AM~14069309
> *This is nice as fuck who's ride is this?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 1 2009, 11:17 PM~14069309
> *This :angry:  :biggrin:  is nice as fuck who's ride is this?
> *


Sum big black guy.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 30 2009, 11:37 PM~14050734
> *Nice work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hommi,I got sum more pics I just got to post em....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2009, 04:24 AM~14110544
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work homie.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .TODD, montekels87


:wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13846512
> *THANKS HOMMI,I WOULD LIKE 2 BUT NO 1 WANNA PAY 4 QUALITY....
> *


word


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 2 2009, 01:17 AM~14069309
> *This is nice as fuck who's ride is this?
> *


Probably belongs to a black person :uh:


----------



## mr.russell (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 26 2009, 02:04 PM~15193660
> *Probably belongs to a black person :uh:
> *


HERE WE GO ON THE COLOR THING :angry:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

is this in a big body 93-96 fleetwood??


----------



## no regrets 1988 (Dec 11, 2009)

Around how much will u charge to do a dash top pieces of door panels and tha pieces that go around tha back side pieces on a mc. I have everything out of the car. I just need them fiberglassed and ready 2 paint


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 06:49 PM~13846403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work . bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------

